# Choosing between Calgary and near Toronto



## miryam rosas (Jan 3, 2012)

Dear members

We are moving to Canada and we are finding it difficult to choose between Calgary and towns near Toronto, it seems Calgary houses are cheaper, but on another hand we have been told Toronto area is a bit warmer, as the company of my husband is in Burlington, we would not have to live in Toronto, but we could live near Toronto, and we would love to hear your experiences if you have lived there and can compare between the 2 areas, living in a town near Toronto or living in Calgary
I appreciate your feedback please

kind regards
Miryam Rosas


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

Toronto is a "bit" warmer and Calgary homes are cheaper??
You have a pile more research to do.

Calgary is Very expensive and has had a huge supply/demand issue for the last several years. More expensive than Toronto even.

Toronto Winters are shorter and much more forgiving than Calgary.

Burlington or any City in Greater Toronto is pretty awful in my opinion.
You could look at Ancaster, Dundas valley area, or Flamborough area. Those are all very nice and within commuting distance to Burlington (NW of).


----------



## miryam rosas (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks a lot for your advice, so if my husband considers to work in the office in Burlington, then as you say, the best is to live in other towns near Burlington, which are Dundas, and the others you mention, right? I appreciate your advice a lot, we lived in Madrid and Barcelona for 3 years, is a very nice country overthere!, but as the Spanish situation is very difficult now, that is why we are considering Canada, and because of the beautiful landscapes, and beautiful people in Canada


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

Burlington is pretty awful. Barely even a town like much of the Towns around Toronto have become.

However NW, W of Burlington (flamborough) is a beautiful area.
Ancaster, Dundas, etc. Anywhere near the Dundas or Christie Conservation areas if you can find an place and afford it is Very nice. One of the nicest areas in Ontario.


----------



## miryam rosas (Jan 3, 2012)

and what about Oakville, is near Burlington, I went there in 1988 and it was a nice place


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

There are some very small pockets in Oakville that are very nice but those are all very near undesirable areas. Maybe not just outside in suburbs so much but overall I certainly wouldn't live there.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I live in North Oakville (close to Dundas street), and I really love it. Very convenient, very green, excellent schools, lots of new housing, ... 

Take a look at www.realtor.ca and look what fits your budget.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

miryam rosas said:


> and what about Oakville, is near Burlington, I went there in 1988 and it was a nice place


There has been a huge amount of building along the QEW since then such that Mississauga, Oakville and Burlington have virtually merged into one continuous suburb of TO.

Its kind of like the average Spanish costa coastline but with snow in winter.


----------



## miryam rosas (Jan 3, 2012)

JGK said:


> There has been a huge amount of building along the QEW since then such that Mississauga, Oakville and Burlington have virtually merged into one continuous suburb of TO.
> 
> Its kind of like the average Spanish costa coastline but with snow in winter.


thanks a lot for your help, we have seen all those beautiful houses and they seem really pretty, do you know how long takes by car or train from Ancaster to Burlington?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To get an impression: use google earth, with its streetview.
No highrises at the Oakville shoreline. (and only a handfull of them in the city itself)


----------

